# Ubisoft noch zu retten?



## krachero (20. November 2014)

Wieso versaut Ubisoft ihre guten Spiele? Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed, The Crew, Far Cry – um mal die aktuell bekanntesten Beispiele zu nennen. Ich finde das sind im Grunde alles echt gute Spiele, doch haben alle dieselben Probleme: Framedrops und Nachladeruckler, unverhältnismäßig viele Bugs, technische Mängel (aufploppende Objekte, mittelmäßige Kantenglättung).
Das Marketing ist eine einzige Frechheit. Penetrant bis zum geht nicht mehr. Und fernab der Realität. Naja, Werbung eben. In seiner schlimmsten Form.
Zum Boykott will ich hier nicht aufrufen, aber den Vollpreis für ein Ubisoft-Spiel zu bezahlen, ist für mich keine Option.
Far Cry 1, 2 und 3 gab es zum Release-Tag von 4 im Bundle für 10 € bei Steam. Das wär eine Option gewesen. Vor allem wegen Teil 1 und 2 – Top-Grafik! 

Was meint Ihr? Ist Ubisoft noch zu retten oder sind sie jetzt vollkommen übergeschnappt?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. November 2014)

Ich sehe es eher kommen das es hier zum Flame Thread, weil wenn es danach geht dürfte man fast keine aktuellen Spiele mehr kaufen

 Ist nur meine Meinung, aber das kann hier nicht gut gehen

 mfg


----------



## Micman09 (20. November 2014)

Also so schlecht wie alle behaupten läuft far cry 4 garnicht. Ok, die mausbeschleunigung nervt anfangs ein wenig und die microruckler beim fahren kann man nicht schön reden. 
Da muss ubi auf jeden fall noch hand anlegen. 

Der rest jedoch läuft auf meinem system  ( i5 3570k 4,4ghz, gtx 780ti und samsung 840) butterweich.

Das gemecker von einigen hier im forum nervt einfach nur. 
Das spiel macht mir richtig viel spaß, es sieht super aus und ist keineswegs ein flopp. 

Das wollte ich hier nur mal gesagt haben bevor die üblichen ubi flamer sich hier austoben. 

LG

Edit. 
Ach ja bevor ichs vergesse. 
Ich hatte es nicht vorbestellt, wollte mich aber selbst davon überzeugen ob das alles stimmt was die meisten hier so schreiben.


----------



## ich111 (20. November 2014)

Den Umgang mit vor allem PC Kunden den Ubisoft an den Tag legt darf man nicht tollerieren, aber daran wird sich nichts ändern weil viel zu viele zu blöd sind einfach mal ein paar Tage nach Release zu warten und dann eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen und den nutzlosen Vorbestellerblödsinn links liegen zu lassen.


----------



## marko597710 (20. November 2014)

the crew beta habe ich auf pc/xbox one/ps4 gespielt und lief richtig gut viel falsch können die nicht mehr machen


----------



## Kinguin (20. November 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher kommen das es hier zum Flame Thread, weil wenn es danach geht dürfte man fast keine aktuellen Spiele mehr kaufen
> 
> Ist nur meine Meinung, aber das kann hier nicht gut gehen
> 
> mfg


 
Jop ich hole schonmal das Popcorn 

Ne also jetzt mal im Ernst,ich bin kein Ubisoft Fan,ganz im Gegenteil,aber sie sind nicht die einzigen,die in letzten Jahren viel falsch gemacht haben
Abgesehen davon,gibt es eben auch Leute,denen die Spiele gefallen
Kann man so sehen oder eben so
Es ist definitiv nicht abzustreiten,dass der technische Zustand von Unity (oder auch WD) besser sein könnte,aber nun gut vllt dreht Ubisoft da noch was

ps:würde mich wundern,wenn der Thread noch lange besteht,der Titel allein ist doch etwas sehr übertrieben ^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2014)

Habe von den genannten Spielen nur FarCry 4 und finde es läuft bombastisch. Viel besser als FarCry 3 damals


----------



## Captn (20. November 2014)

Für mich besitzen deren Spiele auch einen super Unterhaltungswert, aber mich kotzt dieses Uplay nur noch an.
Das ist mit Abstand der schlechteste Brocken Software dieser Art.


----------



## krachero (20. November 2014)

Ok, zugegeben ein reißerischr Titel. Die Spiele sind super Unterhaltung meiner Meinung, aber wenn die spielerischen Innovationen ausbleiben und die Technischen Mängel zu erheblich werden, lohnt sich das Geld einfach nicht. Next-Gen-Über-Killer-Grafik ankündigen und dann gute obere Mittelklasse liefern, ist einfach schwach. Und es scheint ja nur noch Schlimmer zu werden. 

Frage mal anders: 
Ist Ubisoft bereits schlimmer als EA?


----------



## Captn (20. November 2014)

krachero schrieb:


> Ok, zugegeben ein reißerischr Titel. Die Spiele sind super Unterhaltung meiner Meinung, aber wenn die spielerischen Innovationen ausbleiben und die Technischen Mängel zu erheblich werden, lohnt sich das Geld einfach nicht. Next-Gen-Über-Killer-Grafik ankündigen und dann gute obere Mittelklasse liefern, ist einfach schwach. Und es scheint ja nur noch Schlimmer zu werden.
> 
> Frage mal anders:
> Ist Ubisoft bereits schlimmer als EA?


EA ist mMn weitaus besser.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. November 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> EA ist mMn weitaus besser.


 
Ubisoft holt in letzter Zeit aber mächtig auf.

Naja, kaufe eh bei keinem der beiden etwas (liegt auch daran, dass beide quasi komplett an meinen Geschmack vorbei entwickeln - das erleichtert die Sache ungemein), denn Gewinnausfall dürfte der einzige Grund sein, wodurch die Firmen was lernen wollen könnten - wenn sich denn dann nicht noch die Aktionäre sich quer stellen.

Wer sich die Spiele kaufen will, kann das ja immer noch tun; nur muss es ja nicht unbedingt Day 1 sein...


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ubisoft holt in letzter Zeit aber mächtig auf.
> 
> Naja, kaufe eh bei keinem der beiden etwas (liegt auch daran, dass beide quasi komplett an meinen Geschmack vorbei entwickeln - das erleichtert die Sache ungemein), denn Gewinnausfall dürfte der einzige Grund sein, wodurch die Firmen was lernen wollen könnten - wenn sich denn dann nicht noch die Aktionäre sich quer stellen.
> 
> Wer sich die Spiele kaufen will, kann das ja immer noch tun; nur muss es ja nicht unbedingt Day 1 sein...


 
Leider hat die Vergangenheit nur gezeigt das aus geringeren Gewinnen meist die falschen Schlüsse bei solchen Firmen gezogen werden. Bleiben die Verkäufe aus sind die bösen Raubmordvergewaltigungskopierer wieder 100%ig daran Schuld, oder aber der böse Gebrauchtmarkt der ja nichts an die Publisher und Entwickler zahlt.

Auf die Idee das mangelnde Einnahmen auch mal auf schlechte/verbuggte Produkte, oder eine miese Kundenpolitik zurück zu führen sein könnten ist bei Ubisoft und EA noch keiner gekommen.


----------



## Captn (20. November 2014)

Da ist doch Activision Vorzeigebeispiel No. 1


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. November 2014)

> Wieso versaut Ubisoft ihre guten Spiele? Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed, The Crew, Far Cry



Nun die Frage ist ob du den Publisher (Ubisoft) meinst oder den Entwickler (Ubisoft Montreal). Denn 3 von der aufgezählten Spiele sind von einen Studio: Ubisoft Montreal und eines ist noch nicht drausen. Ich habe zwar nicht Watch Dogs und Far Cry 4 gespielt, aber es lässt sich eindeutig erkennen, dass Far Cry 3 von Assassins Creed negativ beeinflusst wurde (mit der Sammlerei, Bastlerei, Kletterei usw.) Denen kann man Innovationsmangel und mangelnde Abwechslung wirklich vorwerfen.

Aber ich glaube du willst eher auf technische Mängel hinaus, oder? Einzig AC 3 und AC:U haben ein paar Performanceprobleme. Der Rest läuft super: Rayman Origins/Legends, Child of Light, Anno 2070, Far Cry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, AC 2, AC:B, AC:R, AC 4. 

Jetzt heißt es abwarten was aus The Division wird. Von dem Entwickler Massive Entainment (Ground Control Reihe, World in Conflict) habe ich bisher vollstes Vertrauen. Desweiteren arbeiten hier Reflections (Driver Reihe) und Red Storm (Ghost Recon Reihe) mit.



> Frage mal anders:
> Ist Ubisoft bereits schlimmer als EA?


Von der DLC-Poltik würde ich beide als schrecklich bezeichnen. 
Uplay ist verglichen mit Steam beschissen. Origin habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber das mache ich bald.


----------

